# Smart plug



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey all,

Does anyone have a good smart plug that people can recommend? Looking to turn my machine on for warm up using the smartphone? Any good/bad experiences?

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I use a wemo never had any issues with it

Sets times or works from an app for a smart phone

What machine are u connecting it to


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

This all sounds SO tedious! My GS/3 has an on/off timer built in - with a seven day programme!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

David, can you turn it on and off remotely though. If not, it is pretty 19 th century!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

+1 on the Belkin Wemo. It does everything in your brief Ben. No problems with mine over the last year. Android and IOS apps available.

DB - can you switch your machine on when driving down the M11?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh! Sod off the pair of you!!!

I use my iMac as a burglar alarm but I need to work out how to link my GS/3 in!!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

What happens when the burglars nick your iMac?

If you had a Wemo you could turn on your coffee machine on the way back from the Police station after making your statement (assuming the burglars haven't nicked it







)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

David, a wemo is a lot cheaper to buy than a GS3 as well......


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Come on DFK.... Let's keep drilling DB till he gets one


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

How can I put this? ...... Bollocks!

I've had Wemos in my flat since Belkin announced them. I just don't need them for my coffee machine!

Oh yes! Sod off Baldrick (by which I mean Darren and David!!)


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I think you're undecided. Get another one and sit on the M11 turning your machine on and off - live the dream.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Daren said:


> I think you're undecided. Get another one and sit on the M11 turning your machine on and off - live the dream.


If you say so Daren! If you say so!


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Wemo.had a few issues with mine on the 4g network but since an app update awhile ago its working flawless now


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Might be worth holding off , just to see whats in iOS 8 , plus last time i looked wemo was £33 on amazon .


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> How can I put this? ...... Bollocks!


An excellent point! And well presented!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> How can I put this? ...... Bollocks!
> 
> I've had Wemos in my flat since Belkin announced them. I just don't need them for my coffee machine!
> 
> Oh yes! Sod off Baldrick (by which I mean Darren and David!!)


Man asks for smart plug recommendations £30 odd quid

Bondy recommends gs3 £4-5k


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

The wemo is great. Only downsides are, it only works on wi-fi set to 2.4ghz and if you change any router settings you tend to have to reset the device and reinstall the app. Once set up it works really well, and you can use IFTTT to define rules if you want, though I've never done this. According to camelcamel, lowest price on amazon was £27 in June. You could set up a price alert if you want to save a few quid. Would definitely recommend getting one, being able to switch on your machine from your bed as soon as you wake up, or on the way home is great.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Man asks for smart plug recommendations £30 odd quid
> 
> Bondy recommends gs3 £4-5k


Yeah, but you get a half decent espresso machine bundled with it


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

reneb said:


> The wemo is great. Only downsides are, it only works on wi-fi set to 2.4ghz and if you change any router settings you tend to have to reset the device and reinstall the app. Once set up it works really well, and you can use IFTTT to define rules if you want, though I've never done this. According to camelcamel, lowest price on amazon was £27 in June. You could set up a price alert if you want to save a few quid. Would definitely recommend getting one, being able to switch on your machine from your bed as soon as you wake up, or on the way home is great.


I purchased mine on eBay through PC world/dixons it was 25 pounds delivered


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

...anyone flogging a gs3 for ~ £33 ?

looks like wemo's the winner - machine to connect to it is a rocket Cellini evo2.

thanks for the pointers. Feel free to keep the thread to abuse the lucky gs3 owner...


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Delfi said:


> Feel free to keep the thread to abuse the lucky gs3 owner...


I can take it! You're all just jealous - especially all those manual workers with their lever gadgets!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> I can take it! You're all just jealous - especially all those manual workers with their lever gadgets!!


Have to get up before dawn to stoke LI's boiler with coal and fire her up. Then it's out t't yard to break ice off trough to get water.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Any alternatives to the wemo. I use 5ghz n/ac at home. Or does the wemo work on that band?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Have to get up before dawn to stoke LI's boiler with coal and fire her up. Then it's out t't yard to break ice off trough to get water.


Ice! ICE! You LUCKY LUCKY B*RST*RD!!!... When we were young we had to wring out lumps of granite to get water..........


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

majnu said:


> Any alternatives to the wemo. I use 5ghz n/ac at home. Or does the wemo work on that band?


No, doesn't work on 5ghz, which is a pita. Even the newer version doesn't last time I checked the specs. I think there are other options for remote switches, but don't know what they are.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Have to get up before dawn to stoke LI's boiler with coal and fire her up. Then it's out t't yard to break ice off trough to get water.


Is that when you get the bowl of cold gravel for your breakfast as well Patrick?

To add some relevance to the thread a Wemo is no use at all for some machines such as the Sage which has a "soft start" electronic switch , and I'm not sure how it works on a Vesuvius or a GS3, or even the rest of the Sage/Breville range but if they don't have a switch that physically turns the machine on then you'd be wasting your money on one anyway.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Is that when you get the bowl of cold gravel for your breakfast as well Patrick?


Cold gravel for breakfast? - luxury. We were so poor we used to dream of having cold gravel for breakfast.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Cold gravel for breakfast? - luxury. We were so poor we used to dream of having cold gravel for breakfast.


Dream? Tha soft suthen jessie! When we were young we ad to work 25 hours a day down't pit. Sleep weren't allowed. Dreamin were t'preserve of the mining company directors.

I hadn't thought of turning the machine on before I'm even home (slightly nervous about having things that get hot being operated in absentia). But I've got a load of cheapo timer switches and use one already to set the washing machine off so it's done while I sleep (on't cheap lekky!) I could pre-warm the Classic with one of these&#8230; cost about £3 but makes annoying ticking noise!


----------



## jtracy (Nov 11, 2021)

I just got a pair of Meross plugs on Amazon for under £30. Using one with my Gaggia Classic now and it does the job just fine. Can interstate with google, Alexa and Apple home, but I've found the Meross app is the best way to set a schedule.

It comes on every morning at 5:40am, and it's set to automatically turn of after about 2 hours just in case. Also got it linked in with the google home/away function so it's automatically off if I'm not in the house.

just got to leave the machine turned on and get out of the habit of turning it off at the switch when I'm done!


----------

